# [gelöst]Failed to emerge app-office/calligra-2.3.92

## flammenflitzer

Hallo, 

ich möchte nur Textbearbeitung und Tabellenkalkulation benutzen.

```
app-office/calligra-2.3.92 [2.3.87] USE="crypt eigen exif gif iconv jpeg jpeg2k kdepim lcms marble mso mysql okular openexr opengl pdf semantic-desktop ssl tiff truetype wmf word-perfect xml (-aqua) -attica -fftw -fontconfig -freetds -glew -glib -gsf -gsl -handbook -kdcraw -openctl -postgres (-sybase) -test* -threads -xbase -xslt" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="sheets%* words -braindump* -flow* -karbon* -kexi* -krita* -plan* -stage* (-tables%*)"
```

```
/var/tmp/portage/app-office/calligra-2.3.92/work/calligra-2.3.92/active/src/CACanvasController.cpp:291:6: Warnung: unbenutzter Parameter »mode«

[ 48%] Building CXX object active/CMakeFiles/calligraactive.dir/src/MainWindow.o

/var/tmp/portage/app-office/calligra-2.3.92/work/calligra-2.3.92/active/src/MainWindow.cpp: In constructor »MainWindow::MainWindow(QWidget*)«:

/var/tmp/portage/app-office/calligra-2.3.92/work/calligra-2.3.92/active/src/MainWindow.cpp:60:16: Warnung: enumeration value »Undefined« not handled in switch

/var/tmp/portage/app-office/calligra-2.3.92/work/calligra-2.3.92/active/src/MainWindow.cpp: At global scope:

/var/tmp/portage/app-office/calligra-2.3.92/work/calligra-2.3.92/active/src/MainWindow.cpp:39:1: Warnung: unbenutzter Parameter »parent«

[ 48%] Building CXX object active/CMakeFiles/calligraactive.dir/main.o

[ 48%] Building CXX object active/CMakeFiles/calligraactive.dir/qrc_CalligraActive.o     

Linking CXX executable calligraactive                                                    

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.5.3/../../../../lib64/libcalligrastageprivate.so: undefined reference to `KoShapeSavingContext::drawId(KoShape const*, bool)'

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.5.3/../../../../lib64/libcalligrastageprivate.so: undefined reference to `KoShapeSavingContext::subId(QTextBlockUserData const*, bool)'

collect2: ld gab 1 als Ende-Status zurück

make[2]: *** [active/calligraactive] Fehler 1

make[1]: *** [active/CMakeFiles/calligraactive.dir/all] Fehler 2

make: *** [all] Fehler 2

 * ERROR: app-office/calligra-2.3.92 failed (compile phase):

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =app-office/calligra-2.3.92',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =app-office/calligra-2.3.92'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-office/calligra-2.3.92/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-office/calligra-2.3.92/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/app-office/calligra-2.3.92/work/calligra-2.3.92'

>>> Failed to emerge app-office/calligra-2.3.92, Log file:
```

Kann das an meinen USE Flag Einstellungen liegen?Last edited by flammenflitzer on Wed Mar 28, 2012 6:10 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## franzf

Scheint als würde gegen die installierte libcalligrastageprivate.so gelinkt, also nicht gegen die, die gerade gebaut wurde, bzw. die, die nicht gebaut wurde, du hast ja "-stage" angegegeben...

Hilft es, wenn du calligra-2.3.82 deinstallierst?

----------

## flammenflitzer

CALLIGRA_FEATURES="words sheets stage" emerge  calligra funktioniert. Danke.

Leider schmiert das Programm beim Einstellen der Rechtschreibkontrolle immer ab.

----------

## franzf

 *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

> CALLIGRA_FEATURES="words sheets stage" emerge  calligra funktioniert. Danke.
> 
> Leider schmiert das Programm beim Einstellen der Rechtschreibkontrolle immer ab.

 

"Das Programm"? Welches?

Im gdb starten und dann einen Backtrace posten (falls dir DrKonqi den nicht eh schon liefert).

Ah, ja: Welche kdelibs-Version? (samt Revision, also kdelibs-4.8.1-r1 oder so)

----------

## flammenflitzer

```
olaf@flammenflitzer ~ $ /usr/bin/calligrawords '/home/olaf/Dateien/Dokumente/PC - Hardware und Haushalt - Elektrogeräte/ASUS/ASUS Bios Optionen CPU TM CPU TM2 Thermal Monitor Funktion.odt' 

(Soprano::Redland::BackendPlugin) creating model of type "hashes" with options "hash-type='memory',contexts='yes'" 

words(11074)/koffice (lib kopageapp) KoOdfLoadingContext::KoOdfLoadingContext: could not parse manifest document 

(Soprano::Redland::BackendPlugin) creating model of type "hashes" with options "hash-type='memory',contexts='yes'" 

words(11074) KoDocumentRdf::loadRdf: Loading external Rdf/XML from: "manifest.rdf"

words(11074) KoDocumentRdf::loadRdf: Found  5  triples...

words(11074) KoDocumentRdf::loadRdf: calling freshenBNodes(), tmpmodel.sz: 5

words(11074) KoDocumentRdf::dumpModel: -----  "manifest.rdf"  ----- model size: 5

words(11074) KoDocumentRdf::dumpModel: ["<http://soprano.sourceforge.net/styles.xml>","<http://www.w3.org/1999/02/22-rdf-syntax-ns#type>","<http://docs.oasis-open.org/ns/office/1.2/meta/odf#StylesFile>","<http://www.calligra.org/Rdf/path/manifest.rdf>"]

words(11074) KoDocumentRdf::dumpModel: ["<http://soprano.sourceforge.net/dummyBaseUri>","<http://www.w3.org/1999/02/22-rdf-syntax-ns#type>","<http://docs.oasis-open.org/ns/office/1.2/meta/pkg#Document>","<http://www.calligra.org/Rdf/path/manifest.rdf>"]

words(11074) KoDocumentRdf::dumpModel: ["<http://soprano.sourceforge.net/content.xml>","<http://www.w3.org/1999/02/22-rdf-syntax-ns#type>","<http://docs.oasis-open.org/ns/office/1.2/meta/odf#ContentFile>","<http://www.calligra.org/Rdf/path/manifest.rdf>"]

words(11074) KoDocumentRdf::dumpModel: ["<http://soprano.sourceforge.net/dummyBaseUri>","<http://docs.oasis-open.org/ns/office/1.2/meta/pkg#hasPart>","<http://soprano.sourceforge.net/styles.xml>","<http://www.calligra.org/Rdf/path/manifest.rdf>"]

words(11074) KoDocumentRdf::dumpModel: ["<http://soprano.sourceforge.net/dummyBaseUri>","<http://docs.oasis-open.org/ns/office/1.2/meta/pkg#hasPart>","<http://soprano.sourceforge.net/content.xml>","<http://www.calligra.org/Rdf/path/manifest.rdf>"]

words(11074) KoDocumentRdf::freshenBNodes: freshening model.sz: 5

words(11074) KoDocumentRdf::freshenBNodes: remove count: 0

words(11074) KoDocumentRdf::freshenBNodes: add count: 0

words(11074) KoDocumentRdf::freshenBNodes: after remove, model.sz: 5

words(11074) KoDocumentRdf::freshenBNodes: after add,    model.sz: 5

words(11074) KoDocumentRdf::dumpModel: -----  "manifest.rdf"  ----- model size: 5

words(11074) KoDocumentRdf::dumpModel: ["<http://soprano.sourceforge.net/styles.xml>","<http://www.w3.org/1999/02/22-rdf-syntax-ns#type>","<http://docs.oasis-open.org/ns/office/1.2/meta/odf#StylesFile>","<http://www.calligra.org/Rdf/path/manifest.rdf>"]

words(11074) KoDocumentRdf::dumpModel: ["<http://soprano.sourceforge.net/dummyBaseUri>","<http://www.w3.org/1999/02/22-rdf-syntax-ns#type>","<http://docs.oasis-open.org/ns/office/1.2/meta/pkg#Document>","<http://www.calligra.org/Rdf/path/manifest.rdf>"]

words(11074) KoDocumentRdf::dumpModel: ["<http://soprano.sourceforge.net/content.xml>","<http://www.w3.org/1999/02/22-rdf-syntax-ns#type>","<http://docs.oasis-open.org/ns/office/1.2/meta/odf#ContentFile>","<http://www.calligra.org/Rdf/path/manifest.rdf>"]

words(11074) KoDocumentRdf::dumpModel: ["<http://soprano.sourceforge.net/dummyBaseUri>","<http://docs.oasis-open.org/ns/office/1.2/meta/pkg#hasPart>","<http://soprano.sourceforge.net/styles.xml>","<http://www.calligra.org/Rdf/path/manifest.rdf>"]

words(11074) KoDocumentRdf::dumpModel: ["<http://soprano.sourceforge.net/dummyBaseUri>","<http://docs.oasis-open.org/ns/office/1.2/meta/pkg#hasPart>","<http://soprano.sourceforge.net/content.xml>","<http://www.calligra.org/Rdf/path/manifest.rdf>"]

words(11074) KoDocumentRdf::loadRdf: done with freshenBNodes(), tmpmodel.sz: 5

words(11074) KoTextRdfCore::loadList: finding all nodes in the list...

words(11074) KoTextRdfCore::loadList: ret: ()

words(11074) KoTextRdfCore::loadList: rest: (empty)

words(11074) KoTextRdfCore::loadList: finding all nodes in the list...

words(11074) KoTextRdfCore::loadList: ret: ()

words(11074) KoTextRdfCore::loadList: rest: (empty)

words(11074) KoRdfSemanticItem::loadUserStylesheets: semanticClass: "KoRdfFoaF"  listNodes.sz: 0

words(11074) KoTextRdfCore::loadList: finding all nodes in the list...

words(11074) KoTextRdfCore::loadList: ret: ()

words(11074) KoTextRdfCore::loadList: rest: (empty)

words(11074) KoRdfSemanticItem::loadUserStylesheets: semanticClass: "KoRdfCalendarEvent"  listNodes.sz: 0

words(11074) KoTextRdfCore::loadList: finding all nodes in the list...

words(11074) KoTextRdfCore::loadList: ret: ()

words(11074) KoTextRdfCore::loadList: rest: (empty)

words(11074) KoRdfSemanticItem::loadUserStylesheets: semanticClass: "KoRdfLocation"  listNodes.sz: 0

words(11074)/kotext KoTextLoader::loadBody: unhandled text: "sequence-decls" 

words(11074) KoDocumentRdf::updateInlineRdfStatements: top

words(11074) KoDocumentRdf::updateInlineRdfStatements: removing

words(11074) KoDocumentRdf::updateInlineRdfStatements: adding, count: 0

words(11074) KoDocumentRdf::updateInlineRdfStatements: done

Enchant dict for "de_DE_frami" 0x12153a0 

Enchant dict for "en_US" 0x192e650 

Enchant dict for "en_US" 0x192e650 

Enchant dict for "de_DE_frami" 0x12253d0 

Enchant dict for "en_US" 0x192e650 

Enchant dict for "en_US" 0x192e650 

words(11074)/kdeui (KAction) KActionCollection::setComponentData: this does not work on a KActionCollection containing actions! 

words(11074) KoDocumentRdf::createInsertSemanticObjectReferenceAction: createInsertSemanticObjectReferenceAction

words(11074) TextTool::shapeAddedToCanvas:

words(11074) TextTool::shapeAddedToCanvas:

words(11074): No language dictionaries for the language :  "de" 

words(11074) Sonnet::DictionaryComboBox::reloadCombo: Populate combo: "Deutsch" : "de"

words(11074) Sonnet::DictionaryComboBox::reloadCombo: Populate combo: "Deutsch (Deutschland)" : "de_DE_frami"

words(11074) Sonnet::DictionaryComboBox::reloadCombo: Populate combo: "Deutsch (Schweiz)" : "de_CH_frami"

words(11074) Sonnet::DictionaryComboBox::reloadCombo: Populate combo: "Deutsch (Österreich)" : "de_AT_frami"

words(11074) Sonnet::DictionaryComboBox::reloadCombo: Populate combo: "Englisch (Australien)" : "en_AU"

words(11074) Sonnet::DictionaryComboBox::reloadCombo: Populate combo: "Englisch (Kanada)" : "en_CA"

words(11074) Sonnet::DictionaryComboBox::reloadCombo: Populate combo: "Englisch (Neuseeland)" : "en_NZ"

words(11074) Sonnet::DictionaryComboBox::reloadCombo: Populate combo: "Englisch (Südafrika)" : "en_ZA"

words(11074) Sonnet::DictionaryComboBox::reloadCombo: Populate combo: "Englisch (USA)" : "en_US"

words(11074) Sonnet::DictionaryComboBox::reloadCombo: Populate combo: "Englisch (Vereinigtes Königreich)" : "en_GB"

KCrash: Application 'calligrawords' crashing...

KCrash: Attempting to start /usr/lib64/kde4/libexec/drkonqi from kdeinit

sock_file=/home/olaf/.kde4/socket-flammenflitzer/kdeinit4__0

[1]+  Angehalten              /usr/bin/calligrawords '/home/olaf/Dateien/Dokumente/PC - Hardware und Haushalt - Elektrogeräte/ASUS/ASUS Bios Optionen CPU TM CPU TM2 Thermal Monitor Funktion.odt'

olaf@flammenflitzer ~ $
```

```
words(11074): No language dictionaries for the language :  "de" 
```

```
kde-base/kdelibs-4.8.1-r2  USE="acl alsa bzip2 fam handbook jpeg2k lzma mmx nls openexr opengl (policykit) semantic-desktop spell sse sse2 ssl udev udisks upower -3dnow (-altivec) (-aqua) -debug -doc -kerberos -test (-upnp) -zeroconf"
```

----------

## franzf

Das war ja jetzt erstmal nur die Konsolenausgabe des Programms (auch nicht uninteressant), aber wichtiger wäre der Backtrace, also die Funktionsaufrufe, die zum Crash geführt haben. Dafür geht doch das Fenster auf "DrKonqi", das dir sagt "Applicacation calligrawords crashed" o.Ä., dann muss es oben noch nen Reiter geben, der dann den Aufruf-Stack angibt. Das wäre das, was mich interessiert.

kdelibs-4.8.1-r2 hat ja schon den Fix bekommen, der im Sonnet::Highlighter zum Crash geführt hat, von dem her muss das bei dir eine andere Ursache haben. kde-4.8.1 soll demnächst stable gehen, wäre also nicht schlecht, das auch noch hinzubekommen  :Wink: 

----------

## flammenflitzer

Brauche ich vielleicht neben app-dicts/aspell-de auch app-dicts/ispell-de. Wegen der Ausgabe: Ich habe z.Z. alles mit USE=-debug. Muss ich dann mal ändern.

----------

## franzf

 *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

> Brauche ich vielleicht neben app-dicts/aspell-de auch app-dicts/ispell-de.

 

Natürlich kann das sein. Aber das Fehlen eines Dictionarys sollte in keinem Fall das Programm zum Absturz bringen!

 *Quote:*   

> Wegen der Ausgabe: Ich habe z.Z. alles mit USE=-debug. Muss ich dann mal ändern.

 

USE="debug" ist nicht notwendig. Zuerst wäre überhaupt ein Backtrace nicht schlecht. Wenn genauere Infos notwendig werden, kannst du "-ggdb" zu den C[XX]FLAGS hinzufügen und (z.B.) kdelibs und calligra damit neu bauen.

----------

## flammenflitzer

```
Application: Calligra Words (calligrawords), signal: Segmentation fault

[KCrash Handler]

#6  0x00007fd62f830d5c in QTextDocument::characterCount() const () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtGui.so.4

#7  0x00007fd60f2ab704 in ?? () from /usr/lib64/kde4/spellcheck.so

#8  0x00007fd62ebec9c4 in QMetaObject::activate(QObject*, QMetaObject const*, int, void**) () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#9  0x00007fd62bc2862e in Sonnet::ConfigDialog::languageChanged(QString const&) () from /usr/lib64/libkdeui.so.5

#10 0x00007fd62bc28654 in Sonnet::ConfigDialog::Private::slotConfigChanged() () from /usr/lib64/libkdeui.so.5

#11 0x00007fd62ebec9c4 in QMetaObject::activate(QObject*, QMetaObject const*, int, void**) () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#12 0x00007fd62ebec9c4 in QMetaObject::activate(QObject*, QMetaObject const*, int, void**) () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#13 0x00007fd62fbd29a8 in QAbstractButton::clicked(bool) () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtGui.so.4

#14 0x00007fd62f9533f6 in ?? () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtGui.so.4

#15 0x00007fd62f9545a2 in ?? () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtGui.so.4

#16 0x00007fd62f954798 in QAbstractButton::mouseReleaseEvent(QMouseEvent*) () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtGui.so.4

#17 0x00007fd62f62384d in QWidget::event(QEvent*) () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtGui.so.4

#18 0x00007fd62f5da230 in QApplicationPrivate::notify_helper(QObject*, QEvent*) () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtGui.so.4

#19 0x00007fd62f5df186 in QApplication::notify(QObject*, QEvent*) () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtGui.so.4

#20 0x00007fd62bbd2eb0 in KApplication::notify(QObject*, QEvent*) () from /usr/lib64/libkdeui.so.5

#21 0x00007fd62ebd9312 in QCoreApplication::notifyInternal(QObject*, QEvent*) () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#22 0x00007fd62f5db123 in QApplicationPrivate::sendMouseEvent(QWidget*, QMouseEvent*, QWidget*, QWidget*, QWidget**, QPointer<QWidget>&, bool) () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtGui.so.4

#23 0x00007fd62f64dd5a in ?? () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtGui.so.4

#24 0x00007fd62f64c47f in QApplication::x11ProcessEvent(_XEvent*) () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtGui.so.4

#25 0x00007fd62f671363 in ?? () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtGui.so.4

#26 0x00007fd62b1b7012 in g_main_context_dispatch () from /usr/lib64/libglib-2.0.so.0

#27 0x00007fd62b1b7758 in ?? () from /usr/lib64/libglib-2.0.so.0

#28 0x00007fd62b1b7914 in g_main_context_iteration () from /usr/lib64/libglib-2.0.so.0

#29 0x00007fd62ec04114 in QEventDispatcherGlib::processEvents(QFlags<QEventLoop::ProcessEventsFlag>) () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#30 0x00007fd62f67107a in ?? () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtGui.so.4

#31 0x00007fd62ebd8528 in QEventLoop::processEvents(QFlags<QEventLoop::ProcessEventsFlag>) () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#32 0x00007fd62ebd8789 in QEventLoop::exec(QFlags<QEventLoop::ProcessEventsFlag>) () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#33 0x00007fd62fa3a80a in QDialog::exec() () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtGui.so.4

#34 0x00007fd60f2ab7dd in ?? () from /usr/lib64/kde4/spellcheck.so

#35 0x00007fd62ebec9c4 in QMetaObject::activate(QObject*, QMetaObject const*, int, void**) () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#36 0x00007fd62f5d4a6e in QAction::triggered(bool) () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtGui.so.4

#37 0x00007fd62f5d4bfd in QAction::activate(QAction::ActionEvent) () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtGui.so.4

#38 0x00007fd62f9c3c87 in ?? () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtGui.so.4

#39 0x00007fd62f9c99a5 in ?? () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtGui.so.4

#40 0x00007fd62bc829f7 in KMenu::mouseReleaseEvent(QMouseEvent*) () from /usr/lib64/libkdeui.so.5

#41 0x00007fd62f62384d in QWidget::event(QEvent*) () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtGui.so.4

#42 0x00007fd62f9caa75 in QMenu::event(QEvent*) () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtGui.so.4

#43 0x00007fd62f5da230 in QApplicationPrivate::notify_helper(QObject*, QEvent*) () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtGui.so.4

#44 0x00007fd62f5df186 in QApplication::notify(QObject*, QEvent*) () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtGui.so.4

#45 0x00007fd62bbd2eb0 in KApplication::notify(QObject*, QEvent*) () from /usr/lib64/libkdeui.so.5

#46 0x00007fd62ebd9312 in QCoreApplication::notifyInternal(QObject*, QEvent*) () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#47 0x00007fd62f5db123 in QApplicationPrivate::sendMouseEvent(QWidget*, QMouseEvent*, QWidget*, QWidget*, QWidget**, QPointer<QWidget>&, bool) () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtGui.so.4

#48 0x00007fd62f64d84f in ?? () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtGui.so.4

#49 0x00007fd62f64c47f in QApplication::x11ProcessEvent(_XEvent*) () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtGui.so.4

#50 0x00007fd62f671363 in ?? () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtGui.so.4

#51 0x00007fd62b1b7012 in g_main_context_dispatch () from /usr/lib64/libglib-2.0.so.0

#52 0x00007fd62b1b7758 in ?? () from /usr/lib64/libglib-2.0.so.0

#53 0x00007fd62b1b7914 in g_main_context_iteration () from /usr/lib64/libglib-2.0.so.0

#54 0x00007fd62ec04114 in QEventDispatcherGlib::processEvents(QFlags<QEventLoop::ProcessEventsFlag>) () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#55 0x00007fd62f67107a in ?? () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtGui.so.4

#56 0x00007fd62ebd8528 in QEventLoop::processEvents(QFlags<QEventLoop::ProcessEventsFlag>) () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#57 0x00007fd62ebd8789 in QEventLoop::exec(QFlags<QEventLoop::ProcessEventsFlag>) () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#58 0x00007fd62ebdc501 in QCoreApplication::exec() () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#59 0x00007fd63075ffa1 in kdemain () from /usr/lib64/libkdeinit4_calligrawords.so

#60 0x00007fd6303fe040 in __libc_start_main () from /lib64/libc.so.6

#61 0x0000000000400791 in _start ()
```

x11-libs/qt-gui-4.8.0-r4

x11-libs/qt-core-4.8.0-r1

----------

## franzf

Gut, der ist bekannt:

https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=296501

/usr/lib64/kde4/spellcheck.so kommt direkt aus calligra. Pass mal die CFLAGS und die CXXFLAGS wie oben gesagt für calligra an, und bau calligra neu, dann sollte man auch sehen, wo in spellcheck.so das passiert.

----------

## franzf

Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass ich die Ursache gefunden hab.

Bei mir - mit -ggdb in den CXXFLAGS - sieht man im Backtrace schön die Werte:

```
Thread 1 (Thread 0x7f81af903780 (LWP 4984)):

[KCrash Handler]

#6  root (this=<error reading variable: Cannot access memory at address 0x8>) at ../../include/QtGui/private/../../../src/gui/text/qfragmentmap_p.h:191

#7  length (this=<error reading variable: Cannot access memory at address 0x8>, field=0) at ../../include/QtGui/private/../../../src/gui/text/qfragmentmap_p.h:717

#8  length (field=0, this=<error reading variable: Cannot access memory at address 0x8>) at ../../include/QtGui/private/../../../src/gui/text/qfragmentmap_p.h:825

#9  length (this=<error reading variable: Cannot access memory at address 0x8>) at ../../include/QtGui/private/../../../src/gui/text/qtextdocument_p.h:222

#10 QTextDocument::characterCount (this=0x0) at text/qtextdocument.cpp:892

#11 0x00007f818d1d47ff in SpellCheck::setDefaultLanguage (this=0x254f300, language=...) at /var/tmp/paludis/app-office-calligra-2.3.92/work/calligra-2.3.92/plugins/textediting/spellcheck/SpellCheck.cpp:145

#12 0x00007f818d1d6171 in SpellCheck::qt_static_metacall (_o=0x254f300, _c=QMetaObject::InvokeMetaMethod, _id=0, _a=0x7fff0a1fb200) at /var/tmp/paludis/app-office-calligra-2.3.92/work/calligra-2.3.92_build/plugins/textediting/spellcheck/SpellCheck.moc:64

#13 0x00007f81ad915179 in QMetaObject::activate (sender=0x20c0c10, m=<optimized out>, local_signal_index=<optimized out>, argv=0x7fff0a1fb200) at kernel/qobject.cpp:3547

#14 0x00007f81aa7eb482 in Sonnet::ConfigDialog::languageChanged (this=<optimized out>, _t1=...) at /var/tmp/paludis/kde-base-kdelibs-4.8.1-r2/work/kdelibs-4.8.1_build/kdeui/configdialog.moc:110

#15 0x00007f81aa7eb4af in Sonnet::ConfigDialog::Private::slotConfigChanged (this=0x32337c0) at /var/tmp/paludis/kde-base-kdelibs-4.8.1-r2/work/kdelibs-4.8.1/kdeui/sonnet/configdialog.cpp:42
```

Der spellchecker hat also noch kein zugewiesenes Dokument, greift aber darauf zu.

Kannst du mal den Patch hier auf calligra-2.3.92 anwenden:

```
--- plugins/textediting/spellcheck/SpellCheck.cpp.org   2012-03-29 07:19:58.808192633 +0200

+++ plugins/textediting/spellcheck/SpellCheck.cpp   2012-03-29 07:28:13.671184157 +0200

@@ -44,7 +44,8 @@

     m_allowSignals(true),

     m_documentIsLoading(false),

     m_isChecking(false),

-    m_spellCheckMenu(0)

+    m_spellCheckMenu(0),

+    m_document(0)

 {

     /* setup actions for this plugin */

     KAction *configureAction = new KAction(i18n("Configure &Spell Checking..."), this);

@@ -141,7 +142,7 @@

 {

     m_speller.setDefaultLanguage(language);

     m_bgSpellCheck->setDefaultLanguage(language);

-    if (m_enableSpellCheck) {

+    if (m_enableSpellCheck && m_document) {

         checkSection(m_document, 0, m_document->characterCount() - 1);

     }

 }

```

Hier hat er das Problem behoben.

----------

## flammenflitzer

Habe bisher noch nicht mit patch gearbeitet. Hast du den Patch zu den files im calligra Verzeichnis hinzugefügt und das ebuild angepasst?

----------

## franzf

 *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

> Habe bisher noch nicht mit patch gearbeitet. Hast du den Patch zu den files im calligra Verzeichnis hinzugefügt und das ebuild angepasst?

 

Genau. Zum ebuild dann das hinzufügen:

```
PATCHES=(

    "${FILESDIR}/${P}"_spellcheck_plugin_crash_on_language_change.patch

)
```

Wobei ${P} dem Paketnamen samt Version (ohne revision) entspricht, also hier

${P} == calligra-2.3.92. Ensprechend liegt der patch hier unter 

${PORTDIR}/app-office/calligra/files/calligra-2.3.92_spellcheck_plugin_crash_on_language_change.patch

(Du kannst natürlich deinen patch nennen wie du willst  :Razz: )

Sei aber gewarnt, dass der Patch nach dem nächsten emerge --sync wieder verschwunden ist. Für dauerhafte Existenz geht das nur über ein lokales overlay, oder /etc/portage/patches. Ob allerdings die kde-Sachen und speziell jetzt calligra mit letzterem funktioniert, musst du selber probieren - die einfachste Lösung wäre es.

Siehe z.B. auch diesen Thread:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-917330.html

----------

## flammenflitzer

Das funktioniert. Danke

MfG

----------

## Max Steel

Hey Franz,

Wie wäre es den Patch auf bgo zu posten  :Wink: 

Oder beim Bugtracker vom Progger.

----------

## franzf

 *Max Steel wrote:*   

> Hey Franz,
> 
> Wie wäre es den Patch auf bgo zu posten 
> 
> Oder beim Bugtracker vom Progger.

 

Schon lange geschehen  :Razz: 

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=410109

https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=296501

Ich weiß nur nicht, in wie weit die Gentoo-Leute da noch rumpatchen, weil RC3/Release nicht mehr so weit weg sind...

Theoretisch ist da noch ein patch, bin aber noch nicht dazu gekommen, das auf bgo zu melden...

----------

